# Antal Zalai



## Enthalpy (Apr 15, 2020)

*Antal Zalai*, a violinist with outstanding virtuosity, delicate and sensible interpretation.

I've just heard his version of Enescu's third sonata for violin and piano, really nice, and Antal Zalai makes this music easier to appreciate
moderato - andante - allegro
(Enescu played both the violin and the piano at concert level, so the piano score isn't a mere counterpoint of the violin voice)

Antal Zalai is a Gipsy and he tells it. Many classical violinists are Gipsies too but don't reveal it for fear of being discriminated, or even for fear for their safety. You'd be astonished to discover who's a Gipsy in European classical orchestras, including as concertmaster, or among soloists. But, shush!

Some people have in mind that Gipsies play only their traditional music. Well, have a look at Antal Zalai's repertoire:
Antal Zalai's youtube channel
if you start a CD collection of the classical music for the violin, you can start with him. He has recorded nearly all the standards.
Or check how Ion Voicu played
Enescu's 2nd sonata by Ion Voicu
one of the most perfect classical violinists.


----------

